# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Սրտի՞ թե՞ ուղեղի թելադրանք

## @Lika@

Ինձ թվում թ պետք է շփվել մարդու հետ որպեսզի կարողանալ որոշել ինչին տալ առավելեիթյուն`սրտին թե ուղեղին,ասեմ որ սիրտը ավելի լավ կարող է տարբորակել մարդկանց...
Ես ինքս նույնանման մի իրավիճակում եմ.ես ել չգիտեմ ինչ անել,բայց ուզում եմ նախապատվություն տալ սրտիս որ հետո չփոշմանեմ,գլխիս չտամ մտածելով որ ամեն ինչ կարող էր այլ կերպ դասավորվել...

----------


## Սերխիո

բոլորս էլ միշտ լավի հույսով ենք ռիսկի դիմում  :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Առանց սրտի ուղեղը չի աշխատում և առանց ուղեղի սիրտը չի աշխատում:
Ինձ թվում է զգացմունքը սիրտն է արթնացնում, իսկ ուղեղով ընդամենը սրտի ցանկությունը թարգմանվում է մարդկային բառերով: Երբ փորձում ես սրտիդ «ոչ դուրեկան» քայլ անել, այն սկսում է միանգամից թփրտալ կարծես նախազգուշացնում է, թե կանգ է առնելու և իր հետ միասին սպանի նաև ուղեղին:
Սրտի թելադրանքը բնազդային է, որը ոչ մի կերպ չի լինում փոխել, այն միայն կարելի է ուղեղով կասեցնել՝ չթողնել որ մարմինդ սրտով թելադրվի: Իսկ ուղեղի թելադրանքը՝ մտածողություն է, որը նախապես պատկերացնում է հաջորդ քայլը և նոր դա այն անում: Սակայն այս երկու երևույթները սիրո մեջ շատ դժվար են իրար հետ լեզու գտնում: Չեն կարողանում միմյանց հասկանալ: Մեկն ասում է «մոտենալ», մյուսն ասում է «չմոտենալ»: Միշտ հակառակ բաներ են լինում (համենայնդեպս ես դեռ միայն այդպես եմ նկատել):

Երբեմն թվում է, թե կյանքին վտանգ է հասցնում այնքան արագ է սկսում հարվածել սիրտը: Այդ դեպքերում ի՞նչ անել:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ինձ թվում թ պետք է շփվել մարդու հետ որպեսզի կարողանալ որոշել ինչին տալ առավելեիթյուն`սրտին թե ուղեղին,ասեմ որ սիրտը ավելի լավ կարող է տարբորակել մարդկանց...
> Ես ինքս նույնանման մի իրավիճակում եմ.ես ել չգիտեմ ինչ անել,բայց ուզում եմ նախապատվություն տալ սրտիս որ հետո չփոշմանեմ,գլխիս չտամ մտածելով որ ամեն ինչ կարող էր այլ կերպ դասավորվել...



Կյանքը  ունի օրենք՝-- սպասումների  սպառում  անվամբ--  եթե  մարդը  սպասումա  ոչ 
 պայծառ  ապագայի,  հենց  դա  էլ  շատ  մեծ  հավանականությամբ  գալիսա:

Քո  խելքին  թող  իշխի  իմաստությունը, որովհետև  խելքը  վախկոտա:
 խելքը  տեսնումա  խոչնդոտները, արգելքները  և  եթե  լուծումներ  չի  գտնում  սկսումա վախենալ: Ինտուիցիան  չգիտի  վախը  ինչա և  լուծումները գտնումա  ակնթարթորեն, բայց  էդ  լուծումները  դեռ պետքա  կարողանաս նկատել, Իսկ  խելքը  դրան  սովոր  չի
- ու  չի  էլ  ուզում  սովորի, որովհետև  դա իրա համար նորությունա: 
Կարելիյա  ասել  որ  ինտուիցիոնալ  իմաստությունը  լուծումա  խնդիրները ակնթարթորեն  և  առջա բերում նոր գաղափարներ,նոր մտքեր, իսկ  խելքը 
 մշակումա դրանց  հասնելու ճանապարհները՝  հաշվի  առնելով  տարբեր 
 ինքնածին  օրենքներ:  
Մի խոսքով կարևորը  որ  խելքը  մեզ  ծառայի, ոչ  թե մենք  իրան:
 Լսիր  ինտուիցիայիտ  նա  երբեք  սխալ  բան  չի  ասում  ու  երբեք  չի  սխալվում, իսկ  խելքտ  միշտ  վախեցնելույա  քեզ  ապագայով  ու  հիշեցնելույա  քո  անցիալը, իմացի  որ  խելքը  դա  ահավոր  սարսափելի  հրեշա  նա  աշխատելույա  քեզ  միշտ  զբաղված  պահի  սարսափ  բաներով:
  կարևորը  մի  վախեցի,  համարձակ  եղիր  նա  ով  վախենումա  անհաջողությունից  սահմանափակումա  իր  գործունեությունը:
Մի  խոսքով  լսի  ինտուիցիայիտ, եթե  չգիտես  ինչպես  արթնացնես,  որպիսզի  գործի  և  դրսևորի  քո  ինտուիցիան  ասա՝ և  ես   նամակով   շատ  մեծ  սիրով  մի  քանի  նախադասությամբ  կաշխատեմ  բացատրեմ, այստեղ  չեմ  գրում  միայն  այն  պարզ  պատճառով, որպեսզի  թեմայի  ուղղությունը  չփոխվի:

----------


## Dayana

> Երբեմն թվում է, թե կյանքին վտանգ է հասցնում, այնքան արագ է սկսում հարվածել սիրտը: Այդ դեպքերում ի՞նչ անել:


Էդ ամենահաճելի վնասն է կյանքին  :Love:  ու դրանից պետք չի խուսափել, ավելին, հաճելի է, երբ սիրտդ ուզում է տեղից դուրս թռչել  :Love:  ու թող դա լինի քո մոտ միշտ  :Wink:

----------


## murmushka

երբեմն սրտի ձայն այնքան ուժեղ է և համառ, որ անկարող ես լսել ուղեղի թելադրանքը` նույնիսկ հստակ գիտակցելով, որ գնում ես սխալ ճանապարհով
իմ կարծիքով` երբեմն պետք է թողնել, որպեսզի իրադարձություններն իրենք զարգանան : և հետո ամեն մի որոշում կայացնելիս բոլորս էլ փորձում ենք ընտրել լավագույն տարբերակը, այնպես որ հետագայում մեզ միայն մնում է տվյալ պահին լավագույն տարբերակն ընտելու հեևանքների հետ հաշտվել, կամ էլ փորձել դրանք փոխել, այլ ոչ թե ափսոսալ այն մեկ` չընտրված տարբերակի համար

----------


## Milli

> Ինձ թվում թ պետք է շփվել մարդու հետ որպեսզի կարողանալ որոշել ինչին տալ առավելեիթյուն`սրտին թե ուղեղին,ասեմ որ սիրտը ավելի լավ կարող է տարբորակել մարդկանց...
> Ես ինքս նույնանման մի իրավիճակում եմ.ես ել չգիտեմ ինչ անել,բայց ուզում եմ նախապատվություն տալ սրտիս որ հետո չփոշմանեմ,գլխիս չտամ մտածելով որ ամեն ինչ կարող էր այլ կերպ դասավորվել...



Եթե  կասկածում  ես  նախապատվությունը  տալ  սրտին.թե  ուղեղին,  ապա  ավելի  ճիշտ  կլինի  տաս  ուղեղին  և  որովհետև, երբ սիրտդ  իսկապես  ինչ  որ  բան   ամբողջ  սրտով  ցանկանա ,ապա  ուղեղի  մասին  չես  էլ  հիշի :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Ասում եմ անձնական փորձից, ուղեղը ինչքան էլ վստահ լինի, մեկա սիրտն ա որոշում :Love: , որ էտ ես եմ ասում, ուրեմն համոզված եղեք, որ էտ ըտենց ա:
ԼԻնում ա նաև հակառակը, բայց հազվադեպ! :Cool:

----------

